
Ask HN: Google SRE vs. Google TSE - nextinline
I have been debating whether to go for SRE or TSE (Google Cloud Technical Solutions Engineer), as I understand if I go with TSE interview, the offer will be TSE, not SRE.<p>Recruiter gave me a good tour and in this YT video [1] it does seem TSE 
will do development too (more of a traditional customer&#x2F;professional service engineer, but building new tools or enhancing existing tools to do better job).<p>But I am hesitant to do more support work than SRE (which seems to work on Google itself at scale, and sounds more &quot;exciting&quot;)<p>Anyone can provide their experience working as or working with TSE? How likely a TSE can work on similar SRE-type of project? Has any TSE ever get to build tools which are now used outside of TSE organization?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=bFHk2wUaCCs
======
pritianka
While I haven't worked in those roles myself at Google, a lot of my colleagues
have. TSE and SRE are completely different. One is solutions engineer or sales
engineer that's focused on the clients and helping them buy and get started
while the other is maintaining Google's own infrastructure.

I work with a lot of Google SREs and I would say you will find some deeply
technical and amazing people there. You can probably build yourself for any
engineering role in infrastructure by joining that function. I do not know too
many TSE's closely but that's much more of a sales oriented role and that's
what you can expect.

If you want to develop your sales skills, go with TSE. If you want to build
and create things in infra, go with SRE.

